# Franke Pura Trouble



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was hoping if anyone has figured out or encountered a problem with this machine "Franke Pura". This particular model has a milk refrigerator attached next to the main machine.

My office, serving about 80+ staffs, was frequently bombarded by trouble at the coffee machine, and I thought the admin staff might appreciate some help from us, coffee enthusiasts.

One of the most reoccurring problem would be that the boiler always doesn't reach the required temperature and prevents the machine from heating up milk.

Apparently, in my thoughts, there are 2 boilers in the machine.

Would this be a normal case of scaling problem in the boiler and that the boiler has not been properly descaled on a monthly basis?

Let me know, guys. Your brain juices are essential for this mission!

Kind regards,

Ivan W.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ii the Pura is not connected to a softened water supply then scale buildup is the probable cause.

The services of a Franke experienced engineer will required, for a decent system descale: Franke UK charge a fortune, so search out a local vending company which handles Franke Puras.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

We have rang a local vendor technician but from the frequency on how often the machine breaks down, I am suspecting whether the guy has properly done a good job. Anyone else who has experiences dealing with people who handles the France pura?


----------

